# diapering-related ringworm questions



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Not sure where to post this...

DS has ringworm. We are treating it with an OTC antifungal cream. The ringworm is on his belly, hips, and leg creases - all areas covered by his diaper. We have been treating it for maybe 8 or 9 days now. It is spreading! I know that it can be stubborn stuff and I think you are supposed to apply the cream for a month or so, but it really concerns me that it is getting worse. My guess is that since it is covered by the diaper it is thriving in a warm, moist environment.

My ideal diaper would be a low-rise G-string type deal that would leave most of his skin exposed to air. Of course, that wouldn't be very effective as a diaper! I know a lot of people go coverless, but I'm really not that brave! I do leave his skin exposed for 10 or 15 minutes at a time periodically.

Anyone have experience with ringworm that remains covered by a diaper? Did it take forever to clear up?

Also, should I change the way I launder my diapers? Do I have to launder them differently to kill the fungus, or is that an issue?

Any help or suggestions would be very much appreciated! The ringworm doesn't seem to bother him in the least, but it bothers me!!!


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

poor kid! I had it in college, it's annoying!

I wouldn't worry about washing- as long as you're using hot water and soap, it's going to kill the fungus. No one ever gets concerned about spreading it through laundry.

I don't know if the dampness is a factor- it just takes a while to clear up, even once you're using the anti-fungal. Just make sure you reapply it if you wipe it off with a wet diaper or something. You could look into it further, though- I'm no expert, but I know once I started using the cream it still stuck around for a few weeks and grew, eeek!


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanilla*
You could look into it further, though- I'm no expert, but I know once I started using the cream it still stuck around for a few weeks and grew, eeek!

Thanks for your reply!

But did it eventually go away with the cream? I was expecting for it to take a while to go away, but I didn't expect it to keep spreading!


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

My baby is suffering from this right now too!! I saw a sort of a half moon on his bum which over the course of a week turned into a full moon and about another week later was sort of just a red ring (maybe dime sized). By that time, he had started getting another one further up his behind!

I read online and in Sears Baby Book about the antifungal (i think i got Target brand) and have been using it about once or twice a day and have seen improvements. We do use sposies







: so i dont know about the washing laundry any differently, but i thought i had remembered reading something about that,...i'll check and get back to you!!

ETA: Here is the link to the ringworm info, from Babycenter, not my favorite source, but it did mention something about thouroughly washing bedding & clothing. Course i skipped the consult your doc part, it seems like a pretty mild occurance, jmo.

_How should I treat ringworm?
For any unusual rash on your baby, start by talking with his doctor. For ringworm on the body, she'll probably suggest an over-the-counter antifungal cream. You'll need to apply it twice a day, covering an area about an inch beyond the rash. It usually takes about three to four weeks to get rid of ringworm, and you'll continue to use the cream for a week after the rash is gone. (Some children are sensitive to these creams, so try using just a little bit at first to see how your baby's skin reacts. Consult your doctor for alternatives if your baby develops a different rash in reaction to the cream.) Remember to wash your hands well after you apply the cream.

Ringworm of the scalp can be tougher to treat and can take longer to clear up. Your doctor will prescribe an oral antifungal medicine as well as a medicated shampoo. It will probably take at least six to eight weeks to clear up.

*Make sure you thoroughly wash your baby's bedding and clothing when you start treatment so that he doesn't get reinfected.*_

http://www.babycenter.com/refcap/bab...ash/10902.html

HTH!!


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LandonsMom*
My baby is suffering from this right now too!! I saw a sort of a half moon on his bum which over the course of a week turned into a full moon and about another week later was sort of just a red ring (maybe dime sized). By that time, he had started getting another one further up his behind!

I read online and in Sears Baby Book about the antifungal (i think i got Target brand) and have been using it about once or twice a day and have seen improvements. We do use sposies







: so i dont know about the washing laundry any differently, but i thought i had remembered reading something about that,...i'll check and get back to you!!

ETA: Here is the link to the ringworm info, from Babycenter, not my favorite source, but it did mention something about thouroughly washing bedding & clothing. Course i skipped the consult your doc part, it seems like a pretty mild occurance, jmo.

_How should I treat ringworm?
For any unusual rash on your baby, start by talking with his doctor. For ringworm on the body, she'll probably suggest an over-the-counter antifungal cream. You'll need to apply it twice a day, covering an area about an inch beyond the rash. It usually takes about three to four weeks to get rid of ringworm, and you'll continue to use the cream for a week after the rash is gone. (Some children are sensitive to these creams, so try using just a little bit at first to see how your baby's skin reacts. Consult your doctor for alternatives if your baby develops a different rash in reaction to the cream.) Remember to wash your hands well after you apply the cream.

Ringworm of the scalp can be tougher to treat and can take longer to clear up. Your doctor will prescribe an oral antifungal medicine as well as a medicated shampoo. It will probably take at least six to eight weeks to clear up.

*Make sure you thoroughly wash your baby's bedding and clothing when you start treatment so that he doesn't get reinfected.*_

http://www.babycenter.com/refcap/bab...ash/10902.html

HTH!!

Thank you for this info!


----------



## jamiectw (Aug 20, 2004)

Grapefruit Seed Extract! My son and I both got ringworm somehow, he in his diaper area and me on my belly probably from holding him while nursing. I had read about GSE being antifungal and tried it and it cleared it up on me within hours. It took a little longer on him because I dilluted it more. It MUST be dilluted or will really irritate skin. You can get it in liquid form at a health food store. You can also add it to the diaper wash to clear it out of the diapers since not all water is hot enough to kill the fungus. The best way to treat the ringworm on the skin is to wet your fingers and the area to be treated then squirt a drop of the GSE onto your finger and then apply to area. If you're worried about the irritation you can mix a few drops of the GSE with a little bit of water and then apply it. If you've never bought GSE it may seem a little pricey, I think it runs about $10-12 for a bottle but it lasts a really, really long time. HTH!


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamiectw*
Grapefruit Seed Extract! My son and I both got ringworm somehow, he in his diaper area and me on my belly probably from holding him while nursing. I had read about GSE being antifungal and tried it and it cleared it up on me within hours. It took a little longer on him because I dilluted it more. It MUST be dilluted or will really irritate skin. You can get it in liquid form at a health food store. You can also add it to the diaper wash to clear it out of the diapers since not all water is hot enough to kill the fungus. The best way to treat the ringworm on the skin is to wet your fingers and the area to be treated then squirt a drop of the GSE onto your finger and then apply to area. If you're worried about the irritation you can mix a few drops of the GSE with a little bit of water and then apply it. If you've never bought GSE it may seem a little pricey, I think it runs about $10-12 for a bottle but it lasts a really, really long time. HTH!

It certainly helps me! I'd always rather use a natural remedy than chemical out of a tube!
Thanks!!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

My hubby had ringworm as a child, and his mom was bombarding it with all sorts of things from her Korean medicine cabinet.

Finally his dad, who was born during the Depression and knows all sorts of tricks (as does my MIL but her tricks just weren't working) pulled out the vitamin E capsule, opened it, and had Robert smear it on the ringworm spots.

Overnight they ALL disappeared, never to be seen again.

Try that one.







Can't hurt, will likely help.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollyeilis*
My hubby had ringworm as a child, and his mom was bombarding it with all sorts of things from her Korean medicine cabinet.

Finally his dad, who was born during the Depression and knows all sorts of tricks (as does my MIL but her tricks just weren't working) pulled out the vitamin E capsule, opened it, and had Robert smear it on the ringworm spots.

Overnight they ALL disappeared, never to be seen again.

Try that one.







Can't hurt, will likely help.









Since I had this in my vitamin stash, i decided to try it. Unfortunatly, i've not had the stellar results i was wishing for!! I was hoping for an overnight!!

Do you think certain brands are better, or more pure than others? Did he really rub it in good? Just curious if there is anythign else i could be doing with the vitamin e!

Thanks for your input!!

OP -- how is your dc ringworm?


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LandonsMom*
Since I had this in my vitamin stash, i decided to try it. Unfortunatly, i've not had the stellar results i was wishing for!! I was hoping for an overnight!!

Do you think certain brands are better, or more pure than others? Did he really rub it in good? Just curious if there is anythign else i could be doing with the vitamin e!

Thanks for your input!!

OP -- how is your dc ringworm?

OP here!









I, too, tried the vitamin E since I had it on hand. I would have tried the Grapefruit Seed extract, but didn't have any, and the E was right here...

He has so many spots of it that I decided to try it on just one spot and continue with the antifungal cream on the others. At first I thought the E worked quickly. The spot had faded. I continued to apply it, but the spot is still there, I guess it just wasn't as red at the time. I'll keep using it. What bothers me is that even though we are treating it, it is spreading. He has more on his tummy and some on his bum now. It's tricky to treat all of those spots, especially because he just wants to flip over and crawl away!

At least it does not seem to be bothering him. But it REALLY bothers me! The original few areas do look a bit better. I think it mostly creeps me out because it is a fungus, I don't know where he got it, and he keeps getting more!

Hope it clears up on your ds soon! Let me know what ends up working for you. In the mean time I may look for the grapefruit seed extract.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

What a bummer it didn't work as well for you guys!







I doubt anyone remembers what brand or exactly what they did with the oil; it was decades ago.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

My tried and true ringworm remedy is Iodine. Get some perscription strength Iodine (I believe 10% - a vet's office is the easiest place to get it - they will probably give you a little of it.). Use a q-tip to completly cover the spots and about 1/4 inch around it with a liberal amount of the iodine repeat 1 to2 times per day for a few days and they will melt away.

HTH


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

I had it and used gse diluted in distilled water (25drops in one oz) and it cleared it up in a day with only a couple applications! Good luck

Shelley


----------



## racesmom (Nov 28, 2003)

I will have to try the GSE. We have been fighting it here for months. My day care girl had it, it went away, one son got it, it went a way, dh got it, etc etc. Now I have a small spot on my arm. I've cleaned and cleaned and we're still getting it. The regular creams did nothing. We're using the extra strength stuff. I'd MUCH rather use GSE. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

OK, the FIL visited today and I got more of the story.

Robert's overnight healing was unusual. Wish he'd shared that with me before, harumph.

His dad said to use the E oil twice a day until it's gone, which in his experience (not my husband's miraculous cure) could take about a week.

(I feel like Paul Harvey with...the REST - of the story...)


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trini*
Thanks for your reply!

But did it eventually go away with the cream? I was expecting for it to take a while to go away, but I didn't expect it to keep spreading!

I do remember it spreading somewhat even after I started using the cream. It's just really persistent and takes a while to get rid of- the more spots he has, the harder it will be to treat. It will go away, just be persistent (I'm sure you are!) I know it's annoying, I hope it clears up soon


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

I just read on a totally different thread about garlic oil and onion oil being antifungal... anyone ever hear of this? I've heard of the garlic oil for ear infections, but maybe for ringworm too?


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

Hmm... I had ringworm as a kid. We figured out it came from me stepping on mushrooms in the yard all the time. We used the antifungal cream and it went away pretty quick. It was all up and down my legs and thighs.


----------

